# Wrestler, personality Captain Lou Albano dies at 76



## Clark Kent (Oct 14, 2009)

*Wrestler, personality Captain Lou Albano dies at 76
By Silent Bob - 10-14-2009 08:09 PM
Originally Posted at: Dead Parrot Tavern*
====================

*  Wrestler, personality Captain Lou Albano dies at 76*



Story Highlights
 Captain Lou Albano, known for association with Cyndi Lauper, dead at 76
 Albano appeared in video for "Girls Just Want to Have Fun"
 Albano was successful wrestler in '50s and '60s, later became manager
 He was also voice of one of the Marios in "Super Mario Bros. Super Show"
http://www.cnn.com/2009/SHOWBIZ/TV/1...ano/index.html


Read More...


------------------------------------
The Dead Parrot Tavern - The Dead Parrot Tavern is a community forum for the discussion of the golden age of piracy, pirate fests, ren faires, science fiction, fantasy and horror with news, info, calendars of events, message boards, and more! We welcome all to our shores!


----------

